
Your WiFi is using a stronger encryption than the tech behind 2 factor auth - rbrakus
https://hackernoon.com/is-your-2-factor-auth-based-on-a-pinky-swear-and-late-90s-it-security-859f50f25c8b
======
Zekio
If I remember correctly SS7 was proved ridiculously insecure ages ago by a guy
who did a talk at DefCon it was quite the interesting talk, will see if I can
find it and add it to my comment

EDIT: wasn't a defcon talk I remembered, but a 25c3 talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEcW4HlrpYE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEcW4HlrpYE)
from 2010 :)

EDIT2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wu_pO5Z7Pk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wu_pO5Z7Pk)
newer version of the talk

